# Anyone in Mississippi with Social Aniety Disorder?



## chrismic (Apr 25, 2007)

If there's anyone in the state of Mississippi who knows of a Social Anxiety Support group in or near Mississippi, please let me know. I can't find help anywhere in Mississippi. I can't find doctors or therapists who even know what Social Anxiety is. I know that there are others in Mississippi who suffer from this disorder, but maybe they don't know what it is. I found out on my own one day when I saw an Oprah Winfrey show about "People Who Are of People". This is when I found out what Social Anxiety Disorder was. I was sooooo relieved that this had a name and it was real and that I wasn't "just crazy". Although I feel that way every waking moment. I immediately began to research this disorder through the internet. I found that this is what I have been battling all my life. I would really love to join a support group here in Mississippi. I want to meet and communicate with others who know the torment I am going through. Please don't hesitate to contact me at [email protected]. Thank you.


----------

